# Re: Kindle and importance of 3G?



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello all and forgive my ignorance. I don't have a Kindle yet, but would like to get one. Now Amazon is offering the Kindle WiFi version for only $139, but without 3G. Kindle 3G + WiFi is $189. I have no clue what this means. What is the advantage to having 3G?  

BTW, the $139 version is sold out and you must get in line and order it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The 3G is basically a free wireless connection over the air with AT&T so you can connect, in theory, anywhere whether or not a wifi hotspot is available.  This is worth the extra $50 to me, but a lot of folks prefer wifi which, while more limited, would be faster and is apparently less of a drain on the battery by a good margin.  Kindles, at least mine, aren't connected to the net all that often so some folks figure wifi is fine and they don't need the everywhere 3G.  I have to wonder if once the Kindle Apps take off if connectivity might be at more of a premium though.  And even then it depends on your habits which one would be better.

Does the 3G also offer the wifi or is it an either or?  I've never been to sure on that bit.  If it has both then the extra $50 is a no brainer for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Does the 3G also offer the wifi or is it an either or? I've never been to sure on that bit. If it has both then the extra $50 is a no brainer for me.


The 3G version has both WiFi and 3G


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> The 3G is basically a free wireless connection over the air with AT&T so you can connect, in theory, anywhere whether or not a wifi hotspot is available.


Well, anywhere there is AT&T data service. 

Mike


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Well, anywhere there is AT&T data service.
> 
> Mike


Hehe, that was the "in theory" bit... I was trying to be nice  But yeah, I think $50 for free 3G, for me at least, is an easy decision. I pay twice that a month for my wireless, I can pay it once for unlimited use even if it -is- AT&T. All my Kindles are Sprint though, so I may have a skewed reference as to how nice it is to have the 3G. The other Kindles in the house with AT&T don't seem to have problems, but again we don't use them all that much on the net.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I use a portable WiFi hotspot, and I'm trying to decide whether or not to get the 3G version anyway. I ordered one of each to get in the queue, now I have to decide which one to cancel. Life is so rough.  

Mike


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

For me it's just a question of limiting myself.  I hate feeling limited by something when I know there's an alternative that gives me more leeway.  I've had unlimited data plans on my phone since way before they were even useful for that even though I hardly used them just because I hated the idea of having to try to keep track of my text messages... and I didn't really even text a heck of a lot.  Maybe I was locked in a closet as a kid or something and I can claim I have some sort of techno-claustrophobia.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm getting the one with 3G when I purchase it, because I like the option to get a book no matter where I am.  (If there's AT&T service.)  I also like the option to check my email while I'm not home.  But I don't have a cell phone that can do that.

Vicki


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

I know this shows my ignorance, but with the wifi and 3G can you access the internet or just buy books and how is that different than the whispernet on my kindle now?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

My TBR shelf is long enough that I can wait until I get home to download another book. I plan on saving the $50


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

BethA said:


> I know this shows my ignorance, but with the wifi and 3G can you access the internet or just buy books and how is that different than the whispernet on my kindle now?


Once you're connected wirelessly (through Wi-Fi or 3G), you can do basically all the same sorts of things -- browse for and download books, connect to the Internet, have your place in the book saved through Whispersync, etc. The difference is how you connect.

Your current K1 or K2 has 3G connectivity -- that means it connects like a cell phone, and you can be connected almost anywhere an AT&T cell phone would get a signal. So, with 3G, you could be connected at a park, driving in the car, etc.

Wi-Fi, on the other hand, only works at certain "hotspots." You might have one set up in your house, or at work, or at a Starbucks. Basically, you can connect anywhere you could get online with a laptop.

The $189 model offers you the choice of 3G _and_ Wi-Fi -- you can switch back and forth and use whichever connection you want at the time. The $139 model only gives you Wi-Fi and _not_ 3G.

IF you almost always use your Kindle's wireless connection (for downloading books, browsing the Internet, etc.) while at a Wi-Fi hotspot, then you might be able to save the $50 and get the Wi-Fi version. If you prefer the greater flexibility of having Wi-Fi and 3G, or if the $50 isn't a big deal to you, you'd probably want the 3G + Wi-Fi version.

One other note: you don't _need_ ANY sort of wireless connection (you can turn wireless off entirely) to read books. You can buy books through your computer and load them onto your Kindle through a USB cable without using wireless at all. In that case (if you leave wireless off), both models are the same, except the $139 model is $50 cheaper and 0.2 ounces lighter.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

BethA said:


> I know this shows my ignorance, but with the wifi and 3G can you access the internet or just buy books and how is that different than the whispernet on my kindle now?


The whispernet you currently have on your Kindle is 3G.

Wi-fi lets you connect to the internet in the same way as a laptop.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Depending on the connection, wifi will generally be faster than 3G.  It also looks like the battery power that wifi uses is much less than the 3G, so if you want your Kindle always connected and you're always within range of a wifi hotspot then it would be a better alternative.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Depending on the connection, wifi will generally be faster than 3G. It also looks like the battery power that wifi uses is much less than the 3G, so if you want your Kindle always connected and you're always within range of a wifi hotspot then it would be a better alternative.


I would note that you don't have to decide between WiFi and 3G. Both versions have WiFi and my understanding, according to the User's Guide, is that when WN is turned on, the first thing the Kindle will do is look for a known WiFi network. This could be your home network or an open network out and about at a coffee shop or wherever. It does NOT have to be an "ATT Hotspot". . .it just has to be an open WiFi network. If there is no known WiFi network available to connect to, that's the end of it with the WiFi only version. You won't be able to connect. But if you have the WiFi+3G version, it'll connect via 3G once it determines there's no WiFi available.

This is a pretty good sytsem, I think, since, as Scheherazade mentioned, WiFi is generally faster AND it will minimize the 3G charges Amazon has to pay ATT. . . plus, the WiFi will compensate nicely for folks in places that the ATT 3G coverage is lacking. . . . .


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Wi-Fi, on the other hand, only works at certain "hotspots." You might have one set up in your house, or at work, or at a Starbucks. Basically, you can connect anywhere you could get online with a laptop.


Thanks to all for such wonderfully helpful answers. Now my only question remains ... how do I figure out if I have WiFi at home (which is also where I work)? See, I don't have a laptop computer either. And I would hate to buy the lower priced version of Kindle with only WiFi and discover I can only download when I'm at Starbucks. I never go to Starbucks. I hate their coffee.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

is y9ur home computer hooked to the modem via a cable? or is it wireless? WiFi stands for Wireless (and whatever Fi is)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Music & Mayhem said:


> ... how do I figure out if I have WiFi at home (which is also where I work)?


If you don't know if you have WiFi at home, you probably don't. 

How do you get your internet? Presumably you have a modem of some sort that plugs into a cable or phone line and also plugs into your computer. You may also have a wireless router which takes the internet signal and more or less broadcasts it throughout your house so you could, conceivably, use a laptop in any room without any wires, and get onto the internet. (Assuming a laptop with a wireless receiver, which most of 'em have nowadays.)

A wireless router isn't too expensive, and not to hard to set up. . .you connect it between your main computer and the modem. . .there are some settings you'll want to tweak -- a password for instance -- so you're not broadcasting it wide open to the word, but it's fairly straightforward. In fact, you could probably get one for about the $50 extra that the WiFi+3G Kindle costs.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Music & Mayhem said:


> Thanks to all for such wonderfully helpful answers. Now my only question remains ... how do I figure out if I have WiFi at home (which is also where I work)? See, I don't have a laptop computer either. And I would hate to buy the lower priced version of Kindle with only WiFi and discover I can only download when I'm at Starbucks. I never go to Starbucks. I hate their coffee.


If you have a Best Buy Store near you, I'm sure their sales staff could answer any questions. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemplatemapper.jsp?_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_dynSessConf=-8082486562965766979&id=pcat17071&type=page&ks=960&st=wifi+router&sc=Global&cp=1&sp=%2Bcurrentprice+skuid&qp=crootcategoryid%23%23-1%23%23-1~~q7769666920726f75746572~~ncpcmcat128500050004%23%235%23%2311&list=y&usc=All+Categories&nrp=15&iht=n


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the Wi-Fi version only and I'm really looking forward to being able to download using Wi-Fi.  It's very hard for me to get a good Whispernet connection for my K1 where we live (the map actually shows that we don't have it at all, but we do - sort of).  But, even if we didn't have it at home.... there are MANY places where we go that have free Wi-Fi.  We belong to the YMCA and they even have free Wi-Fi.  Add in coffee shops, restaurants, etc etc and I think downloading a new book will be easier than ever for me.  Why, you can get it driving through the drive-thru at McDonald's.... so you don't even have to get out of your car.  And, we don't have 3G here so it was a no-brainer to just order the Wi-Fi K3.  Exciting!


----------



## mdovell (Feb 7, 2010)

The only other thing to note about on wifi is although it can be found it doesn't exactly mean you can use it..if you have permission from admin that's fine..otherwise...

3G I like because it's free  and also because although it's slower I can usually get a decent connection...and it's pretty much around the world.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there's lots of free open WiFi around. . .lots of restaurants have it now and some cities have it in parks or some such.  And many folks have wireless networks in their homes.  Yes, for a secured network, you'd have to know the password, but that's easy to enter if you do have it.

And, again, with the K3, it will look for WiFi first every time you connect. . .even with the version that also has 3G.  At least, that is how I understand that it will work.  It is supposed to be seamless, though, if it can't find a WiFi network.   . . . .


----------



## billc (Apr 8, 2010)

HI,
I live in an area that is NOT serviced by AT&T and whisper net has always worked fine on my K1, K2i and DX so----- AT&T service is NOT necessary in order to access 3G(whispernet)!!
Just a point of possible interest,
Bill


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

billc said:


> HI,
> I live in an area that is NOT serviced by AT&T and whisper net has always worked fine on my K1, K2i and DX so----- AT&T service is NOT necessary in order to access 3G(whispernet)!!
> Just a point of possible interest,
> Bill


Whispernet is on the Sprint network for older Kindles. Are you sure your's aren't using Sprint?


----------



## billc (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Malligator,
I have no clue what my Kindles are using for Whisper whatever but it is definately not AT&T. The only reason that I posted is that a couple of the above posts seemed to imply that G3 depended on AT&T and I am sure that is not the case.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Being that you have a K2i and a DX I think you can rest assured you are indeed using AT&T, at least for authentication.  
You may actually be roaming on another GSM provider's network, one that has agreements in place with AT&T and not running on native the AT&T network but you are using AT&T -- your Kindle would not authenticate on another network.

The K1 rides on Sprint's network (as do the K2US's). Again, it may be possible to get coverage in places where Sprint has no native coverage IF a suitable network is operating that Sprint has an agreement with.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

First, I'd like to thank everyone for all of the useful information! I have a K2i. While I was on a cruise recently, I tried to get a book from my archives. My Kindle was stuck on a message that said Now Connecting, this book will open once it's downloaded (maybe not the exact quote). I was not able to get the book until we docked in Florida. I think it was trying to connect to the ship's GSM, because at one point, it said that, instead of 3G on the screen. I was very confused, so I just turned WN off. So, if I'm understanding, my Kindle couldn't get an AT&T signal. Would WiFi come in handy in this instance?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

On a cruise ship? No. Not unless you purchase wi-fi minutes from the cruise line. By the time you get it all set up, and wait for your book to come across their painfully slow internet connection, you are going to end up paying a fortune in minutes for that book. Best to just load up your Kindle before you set sail.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you don't know if you have WiFi at home, you probably don't.
> 
> How do you get your internet?


Thanks, again, for all the grooovy info.  Not sure I want to brave the MacDonald's Drive thru lane to get WiFi but . . .

My PC is connected to broadband through my local cable company. I'm thinking about getting a laptop too. I know they run on batteries, but, gasp, hadn't thought about how I'd access the Internet, especially if I'm not in the room w/my PC. Ya know, it's just one d##n question after another, isn't it? 

While I'm at it, does anyone read newspapers on Kindle? Like NY Times, Wash Post or Boston Globe? Does it cost much? I can, of course, read them online on my PC and often do . . .


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> On a cruise ship? No. Not unless you purchase wi-fi minutes from the cruise line. By the time you get it all set up, and wait for your book to come across their painfully slow internet connection, you are going to end up paying a fortune in minutes for that book. Best to just load up your Kindle before you set sail.


Very true. I really didn't understand it until I came across this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Music & Mayhem said:


> Thanks, again, for all the grooovy info.  Not sure I want to brave the MacDonald's Drive thru lane to get WiFi but . . .
> 
> My PC is connected to broadband through my local cable company. I'm thinking about getting a laptop too. I know they run on batteries, but, gasp, hadn't thought about how I'd access the Internet, especially if I'm not in the room w/my PC. Ya know, it's just one d##n question after another, isn't it?
> 
> While I'm at it, does anyone read newspapers on Kindle? Like NY Times, Wash Post or Boston Globe? Does it cost much? I can, of course, read them online on my PC and often do . . .


You should think about a wireless router if you plan to get a laptop. . .that way you can use it anywhere in the house. Talk to Best Buy or another computer store place. . . .or maybe you have a friend who is knowledgeable about such things. As I said, they're not that hard to connect and set up, really.

I get the Washington Post daily on my DX. . . .I think the subscription rate is currently $11.99/ month. Very easy to read. . . .no color of course. No comic, some photos, no ads, stories from the sports page but no box scores or charts. . . .I read it more now than when I got it in paper. . . .I find I _really_ don't like the ink getting on my hands. And I can read it on the deck or wherever, which wouldn't work well trying to read on line.


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

Now I'm wondering how the ability to use WiFi will affect the roaming charges that Amazon hits us with outside of the US. I'm in Japan a lot with my K2i, so I just leave Whispernet off so I don't inadvertently get charged the $2 surcharge. If I get the WiFi K3 model, can I actually use WiFi to grab books directly on the Kindle without paying a penalty?

I know that technically speaking there shouldn't be Whispernet charges if I'm not using Whispernet, but billing policies can sometimes drift away from reality...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't see how they could possible charge you any over the air charges for using Wifi... it'd be the same (as far as they're concerned) as downloading it to your computer and uploading by USB.  But that's an interesting question if the charge is just plugged onto books being sent directly to Kindles in certain locations, I'd hope they'd be able to tell the difference and react accordingly.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> is y9ur home computer hooked to the modem via a cable? or is it wireless? WiFi stands for Wireless (and whatever Fi is)


Wireless Fidelity. It's a play on the old Hi-Fi (high fidelity) that we used to describe our stereo systems.


----------



## dncarac (Aug 5, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . .it just has to be an open WiFi network.


I have a home network, but it's not open. I would assume it would connect to a network if you know the password, but I just wanted to check. Am I right?

Dave


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

dncarac said:


> I have a home network, but it's not open. I would assume it would connect to a network if you know the password, but I just wanted to check. Am I right?
> 
> Dave


I can't find it now, but I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that Wi-Fi supports WEP, WPA, and WPA2. So if you have the passphrase (what the rest of the industry calls it), you can connect to a secure network.


----------



## dncarac (Aug 5, 2010)

Great.  Thanks


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> On a cruise ship? No. Not unless you purchase wi-fi minutes from the cruise line. By the time you get it all set up, and wait for your book to come across their painfully slow internet connection, you are going to end up paying a fortune in minutes for that book. Best to just load up your Kindle before you set sail.


How big do you think book files are

It would download in a minute or two.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dncarac said:


> I have a home network, but it's not open. I would assume it would connect to a network if you know the password, but I just wanted to check. Am I right?
> 
> Dave


Yep. . .there is a way to enter a password. In fact, if your SSID is not broadcast (ours is not) there's even a way to tell it to go find a network if you know the SSID.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Music & Mayhem said:


> Thanks, again, for all the grooovy info.  Not sure I want to brave the MacDonald's Drive thru lane to get WiFi but . . .


Their new smoothies are pretty good... definitely worth the short wait and meanwhile, your Kindle will be downloading books. LOL Although beware of smoothie brain freeze.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. . .there is a way to enter a password. In fact, if your SSID is not broadcast (ours is not) there's even a way to tell it to go find a network if you know the SSID.


I knew I had seen this in the User's Guide, but couldn't find it when I looked last night. It's in Chapter 7.1 under "Entering Network Information". Location 1593-601 on the Kindle or page 132 of the PDF version: http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_User%27s_Guide_English.pdf. The information about it supporting WEP, WPA, and WPA2 encryption is in this section.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> How big do you think book files are
> 
> It would download in a minute or two.


It's not the size of the book files. It is the slowness of the satellite internet connection on the ship. At 75¢ a minute for internet usage, if it takes two minutes to connect to Amazon, then another minute to download the book, you've just added an additional $2.25 to the price of the book. Having used the internet on many cruise ships, I think three minutes is an extremely conservative estimate.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> It's not the size of the book files. It is the slowness of the satellite internet connection on the ship. At 75¢ a minute for internet usage, if it takes two minutes to connect to Amazon, then another minute to download the book, you've just added an additional $2.25 to the price of the book. Having used the internet on many cruise ships, I think three minutes is an extremely conservative estimate.


Do the books listed in our archives on the Kindle screen still have to be downloaded from Amazon when we decide to read them? I wasn't trying to purchase a book. Just seems strange.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vet said:


> Do the books listed in our archives on the Kindle screen still have to be downloaded from Amazon when we decide to read them? I wasn't trying to purchase a book. Just seems strange.


If it's in the archives then yes, it would need to be downloaded. Archived items are books you've purchased that aren't on your Kindle, but backed up at Amazon.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Heather. I didn't realize this. Next time, I'll just have to remember to download everything before my trip.


----------



## natgomez22 (Nov 4, 2009)

So far having 3G on my K2i has been a blessing because I've always had internet access when I've needed it. When I buy a K3 I know I won't but a wifi only version because I'd hate to always be on the lookout for wifi hotspots. In my case it's a matter of covering my bases.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Well the thing a lot of people are forgetting is that even if you don't have 3g in your area, you can still get enough to download a few books or samples. When 3g is not available, the Kindle falls back onto slower network speeds.... which doesn't matter so much considering that books are small files and will download quickly.

So if you're outside of a wifi hotspot but within the range of AT&T's service, well... you won't have 3g but the chances of being in an area of some reception are in your favor.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you really want to be mean, go into a Barnes and Nobel, buy an iced cappuccino, and user their wifii connection to download Amazon books!!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> If you really want to be mean, go into a Barnes and Nobel, buy an iced cappuccino, and user their wifii connection to download Amazon books!!


Takes all the fun out of it, if they (B&N) don't know.
If a tree falls in the forest but no one...... etc.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Their new smoothies are pretty good... definitely worth the short wait and meanwhile, your Kindle will be downloading books. LOL Although beware of smoothie brain freeze.


Re: MacDonalds and smoothies.

Okay, smoothies are good. But here's what I'm doing. I just ordered a Wifi router from my cable co, so I can use it with the laptop I plan to buy ... [after I buy my Kindle ] And if I have Wifi on the cheaper Kindle, I'll just have to download my books at home. Or MacDonalds  Or Barnes & Noble coffee shops. 

Thanks for the insightful info from all. This is a GREAT forum!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

i ordered a wifi version, I have it here at home & you would be surprised at the wifi spots you run into a day...I mean you could go the Barnes & Noble & download books for you wifi kindle


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

As I just got my K2i in April, I won't be getting the newest Kindle right now.  But I have been thinking about which I would have ordered if I were to get one.  And I agree with whoever said they would have to get the 3G+WiFi just so they wouldn't feel limited.  Weather they would actually use both or not.

But, I am now remembering that I have the Kindle app. on my Droid    And my Droid has both 3G+WiFi.  I only played with the WiFi once when I first got the phone, don't use it as it uses more battery than the 3G.  Anyway, if I were to purchase the Wi-Fi only K3, I could then use the Droid app to purchase using 3G if that became necessary.  Same for anyone who has a Blackberry or I-phone.  A way to save the $50 and still have both connections.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

TLM said:


> As I just got my K2i in April, I won't be getting the newest Kindle right now. But I have been thinking about which I would have ordered if I were to get one. And I agree with whoever said they would have to get the 3G+WiFi just so they wouldn't feel limited. Weather they would actually use both or not.
> 
> But, I am now remembering that I have the Kindle app. on my Droid  And my Droid has both 3G+WiFi. I only played with the WiFi once when I first got the phone, don't use it as it uses more battery than the 3G. Anyway, if I were to purchase the Wi-Fi only K3, I could then use the Droid app to purchase using 3G if that became necessary. Same for anyone who has a Blackberry or I-phone. A way to save the $50 and still have both connections.


this was exactly my thinking, till I realised I would still have to wait for a wifi signal to be able to get it on my kindle....... as I hate reading on my phone (it makes my eyes ache), so for me I feel I will have to go for the 3G........otherwise I know I will kick myself that one single time I needed 3G


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Getting the 3G was a no brainer for me.  I seem to spend a lot of time out of wifi range and I like downloading samples when someone tells me about a book not to mention buying a book when I finish one and I'm out of wifi range like when I'm in the park - well that's only a few months out of the year but still...


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

babyd - it actually hit me after I posted that I would still need Wi-Fi to get the book transfered to the K2i after I posted.  But, I don't mind reading on the phone that much.  And I also love to download samples where and whenever to remind me to look at something I saw being pushed on TV or someone else reading that looks interesting.  And then there are the recommendations from Amazon.  People who purchased this also purchased . . .  Sometimes I download as many as a dozen samples at a time.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

TLM said:


> babyd - it actually hit me after I posted that I would still need Wi-Fi to get the book transfered to the K2i after I posted. But, I don't mind reading on the phone that much. And I also love to download samples where and whenever to remind me to look at something I saw being pushed on TV or someone else reading that looks interesting. And then there are the recommendations from Amazon. People who purchased this also purchased . . . Sometimes I download as many as a dozen samples at a time.


LOL, yeah it caught me out the same way, I thought Id cracked it too, till I realised i still needed wifi to get it to the kindle  Yeah, I will be downloading samples of books constantly, it was one of the reasons I wanted the kindle, I am sick of buying real books then finding I can't stand them, having a sample will help loads. I went into town today and checked for free wi-fi, it was everywhere ! I was shocked, my phone found loads of open hotspots. But I am still gong for the 3G one, just in case.......would rather spend the extra £40 now than £149 later to get a new 3G later on because I needed it.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

TLM said:


> Anyway, if I were to purchase the Wi-Fi only K3, I could then use the Droid app to purchase using 3G if that became necessary. Same for anyone who has a Blackberry or I-phone. A way to save the $50 and still have both connections.


I have an iPhone, and I thought of this when the K3 announcement first came out, so I ordered the WiFi only, thinking I could use the WiFi in my house and at other "hotspots" to download books, and whenever I'm out of WiFi range I could just use my phone to download books to my Kindle. But then I got to thinking: What if I'm out with my Kindle and I've finished reading a book and I just have to order another book right at that moment (even though I have over 120 books in my TBR list), and I'm out of WiFi range?  I would be highly upset, but that problem would be solved had I invested the extra $50 for the 3G.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

babyd said:


> But I am still gong for the 3G one, just in case.......would rather spend the extra £40 now than £149 later to get a new 3G later on because I needed it.


I had originally ordered just the Wi-Fi version but then thought about the fact that if the power goes out during bad weather, I can check the weather via the 3G, once AT&T is actually available here, or possibly my email should I need it.. My cell phone is pretty much just a phone (although it has a good camera) - no data plan. For a one-time $50, it seems to be worth it to _me_.


----------

